# After lowering does the car need to be realigned?



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I noticed the car veers alittle to the right. Do i need to get my car realigned?


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

yes, it does, or your tires will take a beating...


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

Yep, lowering a car will probably give you more toe out, which is harder on the inside of tires than a degree of negative camber.

ak


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sentras *toe-in* when lowered.


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

Ah crap, thats what I meant. 

ak


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Sentras toe-in when lowered. *


when its toe in does the back of the tire get closer to the car? Im pretty sure its the opposite.... and if so then when i lowered mine it toe'd out.

but the answer to the question is yes.... align it.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I went to Schwabs today and they were telling me that it was the camber that needed to be realigned after lowering. Also, they recommended buying a camber plate (from them) so that they could actually align it right. Is all this true?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I think they are trying to make money off of you, not that it's a bad idea to get a camber kit.

And yes, you should get an alignment after any suspension work.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Should any shop be able to allign a lowered car with camber plates?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

The toe does change when you lower a car. But it changes to more negative which is good for handling. If you have 1.5 degrees of camber or so and set the toe to just a touch of toe in then your car will handle well and not wear the tires any more then normal. Toe problems will kill the tires real fast.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

Sounds 100% right...



Nissan200sxSER said:


> *I went to Schwabs today and they were telling me that it was the camber that needed to be realigned after lowering. Also, they recommended buying a camber plate (from them) so that they could actually align it right. Is all this true? *


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes It need to be aligned. Do you need camber plates or camber bolts??? That all depends on the amount of drop.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Toe is referenced to the front of the tires. Sentras toe-in when lowered, so you gotta align. You want zero to 1/8" toe-in for good steering response. Camber is basically non-adjustable except for the slight clearance in the strut-to-upright bolts.


----------

